# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ku eshte Muzika jone tek albasoul Muzika?

## saimiri-uk

Mbas 15 vitesh kthehem tek Albasoul Muzika dhe shoh qe ajo nuk aksesohet me me Real Player.
Un ky cun shitu kam dhene kontribut jo te pakte per pasurimin e muzikes Shqiptare dhe dua te di si mund ta aksesoj ate!
Falemners

----------


## Albo

Përshëndetje saimir,

Gëzohem që u bëre i gjallë në forum pas kaq vitesh. Faqja e muzikës është akoma në linjë bashkë me të gjitha këngët. Problemi është se shfletuesit e rinj të që vizitorët përdorin nuk e kanë programin e instaluar për të luajtur këngë audio në real-media. Nuk kam munduar as vetë të gjej një plugin që punon për shfletuesat e rinj. Nëse dikush ka arritur ta zgjidhi këtë problem, le të na e hedhi zgjidhjen në forum, që edhe vizitorët e tjerë të mund ti dëgjojnë këngët.

Mos u mërzit për këtë gjë pasi ajo faqe e kreu funksionin e saj. Ishte faqja e parë në Internet me muzikë shqip, para se të dilnin youtube e programet e tjera. Sot kemi muzikë jo vetëm me zë por edhe me video në forum. Nuk e di a e ke vizituar seksionin e muzikës në forum. Eshtë një nga seksionet më çlodhës dhe argëtues ku i gjen gati të gjitha emrat e rinj e të vjetër të muzikës shqiptare e muzikës botërore. Hidhi një sy kur të kesh kohë se do kënaqesh.

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/forum...zika-shqiptare

Gjitë të mirat,
Albo

----------


## saimiri-uk

Faleminderit Boss, 
Thashe mos kish dalur totalisht offline siti muzikes. Nese kemi IE 6 te Windows XP dhe Reaplayer Classic, mund te jemi ne gjendje te degjojme muziken te Albasoul Muzika?
Faleminderit
Take it easy

----------


## Albo

> Faleminderit Boss, 
> Thashe mos kish dalur totalisht offline siti muzikes. Nese kemi IE 6 te Windows XP dhe Reaplayer Classic, mund te jemi ne gjendje te degjojme muziken te Albasoul Muzika?
> Faleminderit
> Take it easy


Po, nese ke version te vjeter te shfletuesit, me plugin e real player te instaluar, duhet te jesh ne gjendje ti degjosh kenget pa problem.

Albo

----------


## saimiri-uk

Jo Jo, no luck, edhe me RP old version dhe Internet Explorer 6,  :i ngrysur:

----------

